# Deep Pockets? Need A Watch That Your Mates Don't Have?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Then you probably need this... 300833768014


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

For that price I would also want the bracelet in 18k as well


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I suspect that it will be for sale for a while.


----------



## richardod (Oct 13, 2011)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I suspect that it will be for sale for a while.


Me too. I wonder if people ever buy at prices like that?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice but as usual they scrap the strap, then try to sell the watch with a leather strap! There are a lot of Rolex day dates with this done and it totally changes the look of the watch..... :taz:

I think they should stand on the naughty step at the back of the classroom for ruining a good watch........


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

That case version would'n necessarily have been delivered with a bracelet. I haven't seen that case in gold before, but the integrated bracelet version pops up every now and then. Too expensive.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

That's the strap version, there never was an integrated bracelet for that case style. I guess someone might have put it on a gold mesh or milanese bracelet if they had really deep pockets, but I think they were sold on leather straps.

Ugly as hell in gold.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

My apologies................... but yes, it is ugly in gold.........


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Nothing is ugly in solid gold...


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yikes!

Mine's silver with bracelet, and looks much nicer.

I notice it's no longer available, so someone must have bought it. No accounting for taste!


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Actually it's back under 290839838697 but at â‚¬5800 vs â‚¬5400 - what a watch, price is too high though, should be â‚¬3000 max I reckon! I'd never seen it before in 18k but the integrated 18k version is mentioned on this SM120 reference page: http://www.deskdiver...ite/SMf300.html


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Looking more closely at the pic on the current ebay listing, it strikes me that the bezel is in pretty dire condition.

You'd think the original owner(s) would be more careful with a solid gold watch.


----------

